# Firearm for Camping



## sir mendalot (Jun 12, 2003)

Never done much camping but there is a ton of interest with my kids. I think it is prudent to have some protection and never want to be in a position where all I have is regrets. Given that most of the camping will be done here in Michigan, what firearm would you recommend and why. 

Many thanks,

Mendalot


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

.410. in a shotgun or single shot pistol form, have mag slugs, bird shot in 8 and some 4, love my .410, it's pricey on the ammo but its nice and it shoots like a 30-30, get the gun so it can hold 3" shells


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I usually have either my .22 marlin rifle or my .22 ruger pistol.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I've been looking at 4" barrel .357


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

You have got to be kidding me? I think if I felt I needed a gun to go camping i'd stay home instead, and triple lock the door.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

good point jimbos.......i have camped all over this state and alot of other states and i never have carried any kind of gun in my camper......first i think you will find if there isn't a open season on some kind of game an you have a small game license for that state you could be in violation of the law .....or you have a ccw permit to carry......and most state parks and alot of private parks dont allow you to have firearms in your camper and it is againest the law to have any kind of weapon in federal parks.....yellowstond,glacier,and several others ....i think i would ask the dnr or a police officer of legalities before i did that....but if i thought it wasnt safe to camp with out a weapon i wouldnt' camp period kind of takes the fun out of it ......i know alot of you guys come from the big citys where safety is an issue but when you get out and up north or where ever away from bad people you will find the rest of us that camp are good law abiding people....i have met thousands of campers and not a one i didnt like.......were great people give us a chance .....heck i camp in the sticks all alone and never have had a problem......but if it is the only thing that makes you feel safe go for it but make sure its legal and safe first.......thanks see ya camping


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I normally take a .30 carbine with me, as it's short and handy, and I don't camp in State Parks.

If I'm going to be target shooting or trap shooting, I also take other appropriate gear. (Regardless of what others may think).

Firearms are not illegal in National Parks as long as they're unloaded and stored in the usual manner.

http://www.nps.gov/pub_aff/e-mail/weapons.htm


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Obviously there are two types of people. Those who take their guns with them to shoot small game open all year, or target shoot or those who stay home with their triple locked doors.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Cap gun!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

It depends on where we are going, 
some places Ill just take a .22 for target shooting. 
or if we are planing to camp where there are bears I take a 12ga with 00Buck or a 30-06. 
Most of the time I wont take anything, It depends on where I am going.
I really dont worry about going up north, But if I go to a large city like Chicago that is a differant story.


----------

